# Looking to buy a prewar DX



## Dgoldman (Jan 13, 2017)

*"I am looking for a 1940 or 1941 Schwinn DX, the equipped model with tank, light and rear rack. This is my first prewar Schwinn so I don't want to restore one or find a bunch of hard-to-find missing parts. The most important thing to me is finding a bike with all of the original paint parts - correcting or improving the small stuff like pedals, bars, etc. down the road would be fine. I am looking for condition "6" paint or better.

Anyone have a bike they would be willing to sell to help me get started in the hobby? 

Thanks for looking - Robbie"*


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 16, 2017)

Bump- still looking!


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 18, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 20, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 22, 2017)

Still looking


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 22, 2017)

Maybe post in the WTB section,lot more exposure there.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jan 23, 2017)

you should definitely put a post in the wanted to buy section and be prepared to pay up for what you are asking for...what you are looking for is going to be in the 900 to 1600$ area  .good luck bro


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 23, 2017)

I would love to see a $1600 DX. Better be Tim's old bike with the aluminum gothics for that kind of money!

Half a dozen or so good ones have changed hands recently that were in the $600-$800 ballpark.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 23, 2017)

sickdogsDX said:


> you should definitely put a post in the wanted to buy section and be prepared to pay up for what you are asking for...what you are looking for is going to be in the 900 to 1600$ area  .good luck bro




Maybe you are right....

There was this one, but I am still scratching my head in wonderment:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-EXC...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This one was a good deal:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1941-schwinn-challenger-dx.95646/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1941-schwinn-challenger-dx.95646/
And these 2, one was yours:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/b-f-goodrich-challenger-dx-1940.87682/

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/goodrich-challenger-1941.62815/#post-437905

So yeah, 800-1000 for a good complete one sounds about right. I guess your 1600 wouldn't be too far out there if it was really clean or rare color or had springer and drum, etc.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Show me either a nice, clean brown or green '39 with spring fork and fore brake and I'm down with $1600 all day long! Like you said Eric-rare color and all the bells and whistles in today's market would put it there pretty easy. BTW the price Tim quoted me for his gothic fender bike was well beyond these numbers. Good luck to the OP on finding the bike he is looking for--its out there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 26, 2017)

Bump


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 26, 2017)

I'll be the first to agree the DX has always been one the lower end of desirable Schwinn bikes, but disagree with the low prices that are being quoted in this thread. IMO none of the bikes shown were close to a 6 condition original paint bike. 
In regards to Tim's bike, try finding one or even a set of those correct Gothic aluminum fenders.
My original 41 DX is considerably nicer than a six condition and $1600 wouldn't come close to buying it.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 26, 2017)

First off - amazing DX there Kim. It's a beauty for sure, almost as nice as they come.

Condition rating is obviously subjective, but I think that $800 41 Challenger from AZ above is a 6. One side is much better than the other obviously, but the painted parts on the pretty side is a solid 6 to me. Yours is a 9.5+. 

My point was these bikes can be had relatively complete in presentable and ride-able condition for $600 to a grand. My buddy had a heck of time getting 1000 for this one below, not sure he even got that. Most of what isn't correct in this photo was fixed before he sold it (stem, saddle, better bars).

I can certainly understand why you wouldn't sell yours for $1600. If it were mine I would sell it for a $1600 offer in a heartbeat, but I'm pretty stupid so that doesn't mean much. Bikes that nice don't come around very often, and the time to buy them is when they are offered.

Again, not knocking the DXs, I have had a few cool ones over the years. The model is just not my cup of tea unless they are really special - rare color, accessories, options, etc.

I am simply trying to help someone brand new to the hobby find a decent bike for a decent price and not buy a completely roached out mess that is also missing tons of correct parts for a grand or more. A little patience will pay off.





And just to reiterate, you bike is a stunner.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 26, 2017)

Edit:

I should read the whole thread before posting.  Anyway good luck the right bike will come along for a reasonable price.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 26, 2017)

Eric is right about condition and accessories driving the price up. The prices paid lately for prewar tanks, front drum brakes, and seats would drive the sale price up considerably. Imagine Kim's bike with a front brake and DD 2 speed hub set up. $$$


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 27, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-EXC...609636?hash=item2cb95f9364:g:HcMAAOSw9GhYcWG-

Shocker, someone didn't pay 1400 for it.


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 29, 2017)

Here's one !
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-dx-price-drop.104194/
(fenders and racks are sooo over rated


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 29, 2017)

I personally think he made a mistake not buying mine.  Though rough, it's not exactly the typical DX that we see over and over again.  We've probably seen more BC117's on here than we've seen Spartan Challenger DX's.  I think the one that sold a while back for $1200 was WAY under valued for having a springer with the Goodrich only paint scheme and Spartan Challenger tank, which is why it sold really quick.  The bike I offered him was the easiest bike I ever sold on here and I didn't even have to start a for sale thread for it.


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 29, 2017)

Wanted to thank everyone who responded. I found a 36 motorbike today. A little bit of a project bike but I will have fun bringing it back to life. Thanks everyone for your offers and help!
Robbie


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> Wanted to thank everyone who responded. I found a 36 motorbike today. A little bit of a project bike but I will have fun bringing it back to life. Thanks everyone for your offers and help!
> Robbie




Did you get the one form jkent? Congrats and good luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Did you get the one form jkent? Congrats and good luck with your project. V/r Shawn



No. I'll post a few picks when I get it. 

I'm sure I will have a few questions. Thanks!


----------



## Dgoldman (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's a few pic's. Headbadge cleaned up nice! Looking for a rack and a tank.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 10, 2017)

1941 Schwinn DX.....This '41 has the "outie" AS seat clamp bolt, large EA horn button, DeLuxe rear reflector, locking fork, and I added a vintage Whizzer spring to make the springer work perfectly for a 200lb man. Gotta love the '41 deep fenders and the frame bumpers for the springer.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 11, 2017)

Larmo63 said:


> 1941 Schwinn DX.....This '41 has the "outie" AS seat clamp bolt, large EA horn button, DeLuxe rear reflector, locking fork, and I added a vintage Whizzer spring to make the springer work perfectly for a 200lb man. Gotta love the '41 deep fenders and the frame bumpers for the springer.
> 
> View attachment 421126



Nice,One more I want


----------

